# anyone else annoyed with Sx/So folk?



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I know the whole sex drugs and rock and roll tie-in to Sx/So...I get that...what I don't "get" is the point. Why all the peacocking, overt sexuality and immature in your faceness? Come on, grow up. :tongue:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

That is not how I understood the instincts.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

That is the point.

#YOLO


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

unctuousbutler said:


> I know the whole sex drugs and rock and roll tie-in to Sx/So...I get that...what I don't "get" is the point. Why all the peacocking, overt sexuality and immature in your faceness? Come on, grow up. :tongue:


my main qualms with Sx/So are 3-fold

1) general lack of self control. I have impulses, strong sexual urges and passions too, it doesn't mean I live life like a torpedo speeding across the land with no care in the world what it runs into.

2) in-your-face-ness. I get that they have large, expansive energy (in fact, I find people who don't boring), but that's not an excuse not to respect personal boundaries, which I've observed is an issue for them

3) the hot/cold shit really gets on my nerves. it is possible to communicate without explosions of emotional energy, particularly those that come from seemingly opposite directions within the course of 5-15 minute conversation.



Inguz said:


> That is the point.
> #YOLO


how about "you only live once, so why not try to live a long time?" there are times when tending to well being vs getting a rush/have a good time are at odds (certain drugs, extreme sports, unprotected sex etc) but, most of the time, having a good time and taking care of yourself needn't be exclusive of one another. you can often do the same activities with 1-2 precautions and have just as much fun. 

that said, mature Sx/So's are a joy. most people get so fucking boring when they get older; Sx/So's keep their child-like excitement and desire to live life, they just get smarter/more prudent.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Inguz said:


> That is the point.
> 
> #YOLO


XD ahahahahah...


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> I know the whole sex drugs and rock and roll tie-in to Sx/So...I get that...what I don't "get" is the point. Why all the peacocking, overt sexuality and immature in your faceness? Come on, grow up. :tongue:


I am certainly not the Rock Star type.

IT's HARD FOR US TO YOU KNOW!
HOW DO YOU THINK IF FEELS BEING AND INFJ WITH A RAGING SEXUAL DRIVE?

I FEEL LIKE A NUN haha


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> my main qualms with Sx/So are 3-fold
> 
> 1) general lack of self control. I have impulses, strong sexual urges and passions too, it doesn't mean I live life like a torpedo speeding across the land with no care in the world what it runs into.
> 
> ...


All three of those things allude to my chief concern with sx/so types...the lifestyle seems like a tremendous waste of energy. And can someone explain to me why sx/so are "gods." I would put sx/so in the hell or human realm. From my experience sx/so suffer much more than so/sp (from desire, etc.); the latter suffers from fewer base desires. 



> The Buddha taught that there are six realms that one can go to through this cycle of Samsara. These six realms can be correlated with the six instinctual energies:​
> ---Heaven---​
> sx/so - The World of ​*Devas* (Gods) - cultural revolutionaries, directional shift in popular culture, the cultural zeitgeist
> 
> ...


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> how about "you only live once, so why not try to live a long time?" there are times when tending to well being vs getting a rush/have a good time are at odds (certain drugs, extreme sports, unprotected sex etc) but, most of the time, having a good time and taking care of yourself needn't be exclusive of one another. you can often do the same activities with 1-2 precautions and have just as much fun.


yes, you only live once. so you should live it to the fullest. you have to take the best of what you want right now, because you never know if you will see tomorrow or not. you may ''try'' to live as long as you can all you want, but you're still not in control of when you die.



> that said, mature Sx/So's are a joy. *most people get so fucking boring when they get older;* Sx/So's keep their child-like excitement and desire to live life, they just get smarter/more prudent.


i find it's the reverse, young people are fucking boring. the older the people get the more layered and multidimensional they become. they're richer. there's much more dynamics and depth to a person in his 30s-50s to one who is a teenager or in the 1st half of his 20s. 

the child-like excitement you talk about is just the childishness of youth, which is actually goddamn fucking annoying. (grow up, idiots). and older people have the desire to live and enjoy their life to the fullest. they're just not being immature brats about it. 

your post is 1-dimensional.


PS. i don't think sx/so's can help being the way they are, any more than sx/sp's or any other stacking can help the way they are. unless people intentionally modify their behavior to be specifically annoying to you, it's not their problem. it's yours to steer clear of people you don't like.


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> I would put sx/so in the hell or human realm.


Place them in hell? Yes, please do. 

I think the realm system means to say that sx/so aren't as conflicted and troubled (hell) as sx/sp or sp/sx, and yet they aren't as complacent with life as so/sx and sp/so (human realm). 

As for obnoxious "peacocking", make the move and teach the specific person a lesson (I assume that is how society corrects itself).


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

liminalthought said:


> Place them in hell? Yes, please do. joking
> 
> I think the realm system means to say that sx/so aren't as conflicted and troubled (hell) as sx/sp or sp/sx, and yet they aren't as complacent with life as so/sx and sp/so (human realm).


That makes sense. I would call the Sx/So "god" consciousness thoughtless bravado then.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I personally find SX/SO's fucking hilarious 

Especially 8w7 SX/SO's


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

meridannight said:


> PS. i don't think sx/so's can help being the way they are, any more than sx/sp's or any other stacking can help the way they are. unless people intentionally modify their behavior to be specifically annoying to you, it's not their problem. it's yours to steer clear of people you don't like.


Then again, if someone is a serial killer, the problem rests with the serial killer, his victims and society at large. Actions have a ripple effect. You can't just exonerate yourself from responsibility for being an asshole. People do that so often - sorry, I was drunk. Well, my car's totaled. :tongue:


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> That makes sense. I would call the Sx/So "god" consciousness thoughtless bravado then.


I know I know, the hierarchy is bullshit.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

meridannight said:


> yes, you only live once. so you should live it to the fullest. you have to take the best of what you want right now, because you never know if you will see tomorrow or not. you may ''try'' to live as long as you can all you want, but you're still not in control of when you die.


of course, but you can still control the way you manage risk and increase the probability of living longer. sure you don't have complete control over when you die, but you can't tell me someone like Janis Joplin is likely to live anywhere near as long as, say, Warren Buffet. to use a better example (Warret Buffet is fucking boring lol), take someone like Hugh Hefner who lives a luxurious lifestyle and fucks 18-25 year old women multiple times a week. 



> i find it's the reverse, young people are fucking boring. the older the people get the more layered and multidimensional they become. they're richer. there's much more dynamics and depth to a person in his 30s-50s to one who is a teenager or in the 1st half of his 20s.


you have a point



> the child-like excitement you talk about is just the childishness of youth, which is actually goddamn fucking annoying. (grow up, idiots). and older people have the desire to live and enjoy their life to the fullest. they're just not being immature brats about it.


LOL you're such an 8, jaded and cynical to notions of naive, childlike enthusiasm :laughing:



> your post is 1-dimensional.


because I disagree with you?



> PS. i don't think sx/so's can help being the way they are, any more than sx/sp's or any other stacking can help the way they are. unless people intentionally modify their behavior to be specifically annoying to you, it's not their problem. it's yours to steer clear of people you don't like.


irrelevant. 
this would be relevant if we were judging them as people, but the OP is asking if we find them annoying and, if so, which tendencies. you can still be annoyed by a tendency that someone cannot change. 

even if that were true, people can still take steps to works on some of their weaknesses. as an ENFP 7, I'm naturally very bad with discipline, consistency and realistic thinking, but it doesn't excuse me from my responsibility to be so in order to survive.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> because I disagree with you?


of course not. just seemed that way to me.



> irrelevant.
> this would be relevant if we were judging them as people, but the OP is asking if we find them annoying and, if so, which tendencies. you can still be annoyed by a tendency that someone cannot change.


true. 



> even if that were true, people can still take steps to works on some of their weaknesses. as an ENFP 7, I'm naturally very bad with discipline, consistency and realistic thinking, but it doesn't excuse me from my responsibility to be so in order to survive.


eh.....i honestly doubt your realistic thinking skills etc are so bad as to render you extinct. 

and you don't have a responsibility to be disciplined, consistent and realistic unless you want that yourself. ergo, there's no need to excuse your behavior for anything. you don't owe being a certain way to anybody. 

@unctuousbutler

being an sx/so and a serial killer are incomparable. you can't excuse dissatisfaction with one on the same grounds as with the other.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> of course, but you can still control the way you manage risk and increase the probability of living longer. sure you don't have complete control over when you die, but you can't tell me someone like Janis Joplin is likely to live anywhere near as long as, say, Warren Buffet. to use a better example (Warret Buffet is fucking boring lol), take someone like Hugh Hefner who lives a luxurious lifestyle and fucks 18-25 year old women multiple times a week.
> 
> 
> you have a point
> ...


That's usually the impetus for cutting statements like that...


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

liminalthought said:


> I know I know, the hierarchy is bullshit.


I wouldn't mind staying with it, though, and inductively piecing together the constituent parts of supposed godhood or the hell realm, if you prefer the dark. To me, Sx/So seem blithe and fun-loving, all too childish. Some say Lady Gaga is Sx/So. I don't see much actual transcendence of the human condition there. In fact, Sx/So seem very entrenched in the human realm. The distinction "god" is unwarranted.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

meridannight said:


> eh.....i honestly doubt your realistic thinking skills etc are so bad as to render you extinct.


I should hope not :laughing:



> and you don't have a responsibility to be disciplined, consistent and realistic unless you want that yourself. ergo, there's no need to excuse your behavior for anything. you don't owe being a certain way to anybody.


I agree with this. I phrased that in a more superego manner than intended. what I should have said was something more along the lines of "I need to overcome my natural weaknesses by becoming disciplined and responsible enough to get myself from where I am now to the lifestyle I want for myself". 
other people have never been part of the equation


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> That's usually the impetus for cutting statements like that...


cutting statements are the spice of conversation. everyone can use getting plugged into a couple of hundred volts every once in a while.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

unctuousbutler said:


> That's usually the impetus for cutting statements like that...


to be fair, his comment was directed at my post, not me personally. while I disagreed, there would be no need for me to take something like that personally.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Just because something applies to you doesn't mean it applies to everyone else. Not all Sx/So's have a God Complex like you do. So don't apply your individual issues to the collective just because you think you embody the "ideal" of the instinctual variant. Because guess what? You don't. Not all Sx/So's are like you. You're just trying to rationalize your problem by saying that it is because of your instinctual variant so you don't have to cope with the fact that this is just an individual issue that you have to deal with.


you know, youre just horribly failing to judge my judgment, since you seem to have absolutely no idea where im coming from.
therefore, this discussion is useless.

but ill tell you, this is something i observed on _other_, HEALTHY sx so's, and as im getting better, im getting there too.

if its too hard for you to digest, that its the healthy for sx so's, then go on, find exceptional sx so's and youll see they all agree with me.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> no, did you not read what i wrote? its not what is _thought_ its in the feelings. as in sx so FEELS like god. as in trying to be perfect, love everyone, so forth. (and as you wrote yourself, its about the "energies", or emotional energies. like sp's have more emotional energy to take care of mundane matters.)
> 
> christians often blame sx so's for trying to be like god, but thats just the way we are, we arent actively deciding to be that way.
> ive also heard one sx so preaching that godhood comes from the self.. lols.
> ...


I've never felt like that in my entire life. The idea of being a god is a terrible one to me. I certainly have no desire to be perfect and love everyone, nor have I ever.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> you know, youre just horribly failing to judge my judgment, since you seem to have absolutely no idea where im coming from.
> therefore, this discussion is useless.
> 
> but ill tell you, this is something i observed on _other_, HEALTHY sx so's, and as im getting better, im getting there too.
> ...


If you find this discussion pointless, why do you keep trying to defend your insecure little beliefs? I don't give a shit what other people who proclaim to be Sx/So's say about your notion that having a God complex applies to them because of their instinctual variant. There is no one size fits all perspective for Sx/So's. Not all Sx/So's feel the same and the fact that you feel like you need other peoples opinions on the subject matter in order to clarify your statement just goes on to confirm the fact that you are insecure about this notion yourself, and desperately need someone else to agree with you in order to feel right about this notion. 

In other words your need to externally validate this concept in order to justify it does not make it right and only symbolizes your insecurity to the fact that your God complex makes you feel bad.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> If you find this discussion pointless, why do you keep trying to defend your insecure little beliefs? I don't give a shit what other people who proclaim to be Sx/So's say about your notion that having a God complex applies to them because of their instinctual variant. and the fact that you feel like you need other peoples opinions on the subject matter in order to clarify your statement just goes on to confirm the fact that you are insecure about this notion yourself, and desperately need someone else to agree with you in order to feel right about this notion.
> 
> In other words your need to externally validate this concept in order to justify it does not make it right and only symbolizes your insecurity to the fact that your God complex makes you feel bad.


defend? im perplexed, as to what could cause you to not see what i see.
and hey, i cant deny it, i love socializing, the who doesnt matter.

i havent pondered enough about the necessity of getting into a god coplex, but so far, every healthy sx so has told that it was their key to healthiness. so yeah, forgive me if everyone who was healthy sx so had said the same thing to be the cause of it.

similarly, ive noted, every instinct seems to have an ideal idea of how to be.

"Not all Sx/So's feel the same"

like i mentioned, it potential based. einstein wasnt einstein when hes birth came. he simply found his potential. similarly, every instinct has the potential to reach their ideal state. for sx so, its the "godhood", and i dont care what you call it, but it is what is.

"There is no one size fits all perspective for Sx/So's." there is, for every instinct one.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> defend? im perplexed, as to what could cause you to not see what i see.


Maybe because I'm not you, you idiot. 




Tharwen said:


> i havent pondered enough about the necessity of getting into a god coplex, but so far, every healthy sx so has told that it was their key to healthiness. so yeah, forgive me if everyone who was healthy sx so had said the same thing to be the cause of it.


So you think just because you talked to a distribution of people who proclaimed they were Sx/So's and all agreed that they had God complexes, that they were healthy? There is nothing healthy about a God complex. Its a horrible delusion. 



Tharwen said:


> similarly, ive noted, every instinct seems to have an ideal idea of how to be.


Maybe, but this ideal doesn't get duplicated from person to person, it shifts and turns and loses its original form but still keeps its core essence. That and the ideal for instinctual variants is more of an unspoken subconscious personalized message than it is a truth shared among people with similar characteristics. 

"Not all Sx/So's feel the same"



Tharwen said:


> like i mentioned, it potential based. einstein wasnt einstein when hes birth came. he simply found his potential. similarly, every instinct has the potential to reach their ideal state. for sx so, its the "godhood", and i dont care what you call it, but it is what is.


Einstein was Einstein when he was born, why? Because his parents last name was Einstein from the date of his birth. Godhood is a terrible ideal in any way shape or form. Why would you want to become something you're aren't, and even worse something megalomaniacal created by others people's opinions on concepts of reality?



Tharwen said:


> "There is no one size fits all perspective for Sx/So's." there is, for every instinct one.


What do you mean instinct one?


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> no, did you not read what i wrote? its not what is _thought_ its in the feelings. as in sx so FEELS like god. as in trying to be perfect, love everyone, so forth. (and as you wrote yourself, its about the "energies", or emotional energies. like sp's have more emotional energy to take care of mundane matters.)
> 
> christians often blame sx so's for trying to be like god, but thats just the way we are, we arent actively deciding to be that way.
> ive also heard one sx so preaching that godhood comes from the self.. lols.
> ...


I would just like to add that having a god complex actually sounds like unhealthy type four narcissism in your case. Needing to love everyone is actually an Fe dom trait that ENFJs would have, and needing to be perfect is actually a characteristic of average type fours. Type fours integrate to type one, but in the average levels they take on some of the characteristics of type ones. Nothing you've said sounds primarils sx or so, but enneagram type and health level does play a huge role in how you show your Sx/so.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Maybe because I'm not you, you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk what type you are, but you constantly fail to assess where my judgment came from.

i only trust my own assesments of peoples types.

"So you think just because you talked to a distribution of people who proclaimed they were Sx/So's and all agreed that they had God complexes, that they were healthy? There is nothing healthy about a God complex. Its a horrible delusion." 

lol, judging for yourself. maybe you fail to see, people are different.

"What do you mean instinct one?"

*has* one.

"Einstein was Einstein when he was born, why? Because his parents last name was Einstein from the date of his birth. Godhood is a terrible ideal in any way shape or form. Why would you want to become something you're aren't, and even worse something megalomaniacal created by others people's opinions on concepts of reality?"

every person has their maximum potential, if mine is different than yours, why would you preach your method on me?

but really, why is god complex so bad in your mind?
to me, it allows sx so's to be free of our stupidity and stop caring about irrelevant status things, so instead we are just happy as we are. not trying to fill anyone elses idea of how to be.



Arya said:


> I would just like to add that having a god complex actually sounds like unhealthy type four narcissism in your case. Needing to love everyone is actually an Fe dom trait that ENFJs would have, and needing to be perfect is actually a characteristic of average type fours. Type fours integrate to type one, but in the average levels they take on some of the characteristics of type ones. Nothing you've said sounds primarils sx or so, but enneagram type and health level does play a huge role in how you show your Sx/so.


actually when im unhealthy, im narcissistic because i _dont_ have confidence. god complex is the opposite, a complete confidence in your being.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> idk what type you are, but you constantly fail to assess where my judgment came from.
> 
> i only trust my own assesments of peoples types.
> 
> ...


If you are defining god complex as confidence that's fine, but it's still primarily related to becoming healthy as a type four, rather than being related to sx or so. I think you may be confusing sx/so type fours with all sx/so types


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

@*Tharwen *

Will you shut the fuck up about the Sx/So God complex. It is not type related. 

It is YOU

YOU

FUCKING YOU.

I'm an Sx/So and I don't embody or embrace your stupid ideals. I have my own ideals that I'm striving to reach. Being an Sx/So has nothing to do with a God complex. Being an Sx/So means you aren't inclined to care about money, wealth, financial security, jobs, houses, food, nutrition or anything else related to the physical world. It means you are very ungrounded and probably have trouble taking care of yourself, and your essential needs, Why? Because you don't get energy from doing these things. It doesn't mean Sx/So's or So/Sx's can't take care of themselves, but they aren't likely to spend much time or effort in anything practical without some kind of Intimate attraction or societal expectation.

It has nothing to do with a God Complex, that is just your unhealthy delusions and another thing quit telling me "Well everyone else agreed with me", I don't care if everyone else thinks its alright to hunt cats, if I don't like it, I don't agree with it. Period.

Honestly this whole time we have been arguing you haven't brought anything to the table other than " Well everyone else also nodded with me in agreement" Just because lots of people agree with something doesn't mean its true. 

Trying to be God is an ideal for megalomaniacs and that is not type related.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Arya said:


> If you are defining god complex as confidence that's fine, but it's still primarily related to becoming healthy as a type four, rather than being related to sx or so. I think you may be confusing sx/so type fours with all sx/so types



God Complex has nothing to do with type fours especially not healthy type fours. Its just a megalomaniacal dream that can manifest in different ways, although from the way Tharwen explains it sounds like type 3. Trying to embody what other people think is amazing or transcendental in order to feel confident. An enneagram 4 wouldn't try to become God, they wouldn't want to be anything other than who they are.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> God Complex has nothing to do with type fours especially not healthy type fours. Its just a megalomaniacal dream that can manifest in different ways, although from the way Tharwen explains it sounds like type 3. Trying to embody what other people think is amazing or transcendental in order to feel confident. An enneagram 4 wouldn't try to become God, they wouldn't want to be anything other than who they are.


if every sx so who has reached an exceptional health posesses a god complex, that really doesnt say anything to you? =|


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> God Complex has nothing to do with type fours especially not healthy type fours. Its just a megalomaniacal dream that can manifest in different ways, although from the way Tharwen explains it sounds like type 3. Trying to embody what other people think is amazing or transcendental in order to feel confident. An enneagram 4 wouldn't try to become God, they wouldn't want to be anything other than who they are.


I should have explained myself better. If all he actually meant by god complex was having confidence in who you are, that could certainly be a healthy type four trait where you are confident of your personal significance in the world, rather than getting caught up in making the perfect image. On the other hand, narcissism is said to be a trait of unhealthy type fours on the enneagram site, as well as a trait type threes, and wanting other people to love and worship you could also certainly be considered a god-complex. A type four would want to be whatever their image of themselves was, which could be a god, I suppose, although they'd probably have other issues as well. But yes, I agree that some of that sounded very three-ish.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> if every sx so who has reached an exceptional health posesses a god complex, that really doesnt say anything to you? =|


I don't know many Sx/So's nay users on PerC who talk about becoming God. The one member on PerC who talked about becoming God was an ESTP 3 So/Sx with many more delusions than you. 

And who are all these Sx/So's you keep talking about? People you've met in your waking life who for some reason you think are Sx/So's even if they aren't.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Arya said:


> I'm SX/SO and I am nothing like that. I'm quiet and super introverted. The fact that I'm SO second means I have a reasonable understanding of how to get along in groups. I tend to hide my SXness, so I don't scare people. It's very much under the surface. Most people would think I'm SO dom. I'm also a security oriented type six, and I'm very rational, so taking drugs is not something I'd ever want to do. Also, I can't see myself ever going out and having sex all the time, because I don't want sex unless I'm very attached to the person. I have to have a deep connection with that person otherwise it's meaningless to me. Maybe you are picking up on how SX/SO affects certain types of personalities.


you're also enneagram six. the most aggressive and myopically hedonistic sx/so (and the ones i incidentally like ridiculing most) are sevens and eights. there's just no brake for the stupidity. with type six, there's some caution embedded in the core ego fixation.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Arya said:


> I should have explained myself better. If all he actually meant by god complex was having confidence in who you are, that could certainly be a healthy type four trait where you are confident of your personal significance in the world, rather than getting caught up in making the perfect image. On the other hand, narcissism is said to be a trait of unhealthy type fours on the enneagram site, as well as a trait type threes, and wanting other people to love and worship you could also certainly be considered a god-complex. A type four would want to be whatever their image of themselves was, which could be a god, I suppose, although they'd probably have other issues as well. But yes, I agree that some of that sounded very three-ish.


Type 3 is more likely to get caught up in crafting the perfect image than type 4. 4w3s can get caught up in crafting the perfect image, but eventually they venture to far from their original selves and get mad that they don't know themselves as well as they thought they did thus making their journey towards authenticity and never losing themselves again contrast this to a 4w5 who is authentic 24/7. A 4 wants to be who they are as defined by their feelings. 3s want to become something as defined by external characteristics.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> A 4 wants to be who they are as defined by their feelings. 3s want to become something as defined by external characteristics.


that's somewhat simplistic. threes actually rely on the positive regard of others...that's why threes do the things they do. to get that pat on the head. threes as kids were usually an appendage of a parent's desires; take tiger woods and his dad, for example. fours, on the other hand, cultivate this "special" and precious persona in hopes of being rescued. fours kinda have a cinderella complex underneath the aesthetic individualist schtick. both threes and fours, though, have problems with hostility and lash out when you don't respond to this phony, cultivated image.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> The one member on PerC who talked about becoming God was an ESTP 3 So/Sx with many more delusions than you.


Careful, he might come back from his vacation.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Type 3 is more likely to get caught up in crafting the perfect image than type 4. 4w3s can get caught up in crafting the perfect image, but eventually they venture to far from their original selves and get mad that they don't know themselves as well as they thought they did thus making their journey towards authenticity and never losing themselves again contrast this to a 4w5 who is authentic 24/7. A 4 wants to be who they are as defined by their feelings. 3s want to become something as defined by external characteristics.


That's really all I meant by image. Whoever they see themselves as, as defined by their feelings. It's different than a type three who will put on whatever they thing will make them valuable in the eyes of others, I realize.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> you're also enneagram six. the most aggressive and myopically hedonistic sx/so (and the ones i incidentally like ridiculing most) are sevens and eights. there's just no brake for the stupidity. with type six, there's some caution embedded in the core ego fixation.


True. You should have specified.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Arya said:


> True. You should have specified.


maybe but most people can figure out the id types would generally be more aggressive and the fact that instinctual variants interplay with type. a sexual nine isn't a sexual seven...


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> I don't know many Sx/So's nay users on PerC who talk about becoming God. The one member on PerC who talked about becoming God was an ESTP 3 So/Sx with many more delusions than you.
> 
> And who are all these Sx/So's you keep talking about? People you've met in your waking life who for some reason you think are Sx/So's even if they aren't.


you have _such_ a high confidence in other peoples typing ability. wonder if thats related to your own abilities. =)

just get into taoism circles, its full of sx so's who want to reach their maximum potential, and thus in christians eyes pretend "gods".

besides, self typing is unreliable, just cause someone says they know who they are, isnt necessarily right.
and even if it is, trying to be godlike is not good for so sx, its good only for sx so's.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> trying to be godlike is not good for so sx, its good only for sx so's.


What you call godlike I call douchey and hedonistic. :bored:


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> What you call godlike I call douchey and hedonistic. :bored:


hah, i guess thats actually pretty correct!
all contra instincts are hedonistic. sp sx learn hedonistically, sx so's enjoy life in its purest form hedonistically, so sp enjoy their own imaginary version of reality hedonistically.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> hah, i guess thats actually pretty correct!
> all contra instincts are hedonistic. sp sx learn hedonistically, *sx so's enjoy life in its purest form hedonistically*, so sp enjoy their own imaginary version of reality hedonistically.


I could definitely go along with that.


----------

